
The Symmetrical Foundation of Measure, Probability, and Quantum Theories - sieste
https://doi.org/10.1002/andp.201800057
======
sieste
From the abstract:

> Quantification starts with sum and product rules that express combination
> and partition [...] measure theory formalizes addition, and probability
> theory formalizes inference in terms of proportions. Quantum theory rests on
> the same simple symmetries, but is formalized in two dimensions [...] in
> order to track an object through its binary interactions [...] The standard
> quantum formalism follows. There is no mystery or weirdness, just ordinary
> probabilistic inference.

